# REDUCED! Memorial Day week on Cape Cod $300



## Betty (May 18, 2015)

Southcape Resort in Mashpee from 5/23 to 5/30 in a 2 bedroom, 2 bath townhouse with full kitchen, fireplace and washer/dryer. Sleeps 6

Indoor and outdoor tennis courts and swimming pools on-site. Close to Mashpee Commons shopping center, grocery stores and restaurants. Ideally located halfway between Hyannis and Falmouth.

Call Betty at 401-816-0896 if interested.


----------



## Turbomx6 (May 19, 2015)

*Interested will call you in AM Thanks David*



Betty said:


> Southcape Resort in Mashpee from 5/23 to 5/30 in a 2 bedroom, 2 bath townhouse with full kitchen, fireplace and washer/dryer. Sleeps 6
> 
> Indoor and outdoor tennis courts and swimming pools on-site. Close to Mashpee Commons shopping center, grocery stores and restaurants. Ideally located halfway between Hyannis and Falmouth.
> 
> Call Betty at 401-816-0896 if interested.


Hi Betty I am interested in this and will call you in the am its late now. Thanks David


----------



## Turbomx6 (May 20, 2015)

I left a message Betty. Please give me a call if this is still available. Thanks David


----------



## Betty (May 20, 2015)

*RENTED - No longer available*

Thank you, David. Hope you and your family have a wonderful time.


----------



## silentg (May 21, 2015)

Great deal, have a wonderful time!


----------

